# how to find out motherboard model without taking pc apart



## sh33p1985 (Oct 21, 2004)

is there a quick way to find out what motherboard is inside a computer without taking it apart and physically reading the model number off the motherboard iteself?


----------



## Lorand (Oct 21, 2004)

Yes, with some hardware inspector software, like this one: http://www.astra32.com/


----------



## Praetor (Oct 23, 2004)

Or CPUz http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php#download
or PCWizard http://www.cpuid.com/pcw.php#download


----------



## GigaBytez5 (Oct 24, 2004)

There are many kinds of hardware inspectors, some fake, some real. If you find one UNDER 4 MB, Its a fake. Over 4 MB its real. I found this out the hard way...


----------



## Praetor (Oct 24, 2004)

> If you find one UNDER 4 MB, Its a fake. Over 4 MB its real


Thats a fairly broad statement there. Ive wrote a little app that works plenty fine and its miles under 4MB


----------



## Lorand (Oct 24, 2004)

What would do such a program besides reading some data from the system and displaying it? If it's more than 4 MB then it's very bad written and it fills up hdd space for nothing...


----------



## Praetor (Oct 24, 2004)

Well you can always add benchmarking


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 24, 2004)

cpu-z is only 658K i believe, and it does alot of stuff.


----------

